# cadute



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ieri sera, per non far cadere un gioco dal tavolo, sono caduta io, culata in terra e schienata contro un mobile. oggi sembro robocop


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

Una mia amica per bloccare il marito in sovrappeso che ha sentito mangiare dopo cena, si è alzata di botto, è inciampata nel copridivano e ha rischiato la frattura a un polso.
Però il marito ha smesso di mangiare.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica per bloccare il marito in sovrappeso che ha sentito mangiare dopo cena, si è alzata di botto, è inciampata nel copridivano e ha rischiato la frattura a un polso.
> Però il marito ha smesso di mangiare.


mannaggia brunetta mi hai fatta ridere, mi vengono le lacrime dal dolore alla schiena 
almeno la tua amica aveva un motivo valido, io quel gioco potevo anche lasciare che si frantumasse


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mannaggia brunetta mi hai fatta ridere, mi vengono le lacrime dal dolore alla schiena
> almeno la tua amica aveva un motivo valido, io quel gioco potevo anche lasciare che si frantumasse


La mia amica fa sempre ridere.
Ha un viso con una espressione severa, ma è la persona meno permalosa che conosca.
E le numerose piccole disgrazie che accadono quando siamo insieme (potrei scriverci un libro di racconti) finiscono sempre con le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera, per non far cadere un gioco dal tavolo, sono caduta io, culata in terra e schienata contro un mobile. oggi sembro robocop


Diclofenac 150 mg lento rilascio una al giorno, la sera dopo cena; meglio se la mattina prendi un gastroprotettore, comunque


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Diclofenac 150 mg lento rilascio una al giorno, la sera dopo cena; meglio se la mattina prendi un gastroprotettore, comunque


Sei Verdone?


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

Meglio


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera, per non far cadere un gioco dal tavolo, sono caduta io, culata in terra e schienata contro un mobile. oggi sembro robocop


Come va col total crunch?????


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Meglio


Terrò presente.


----------



## Nono (11 Marzo 2022)

L'ultima seria in moto, ma io cado spesso, sono un po' incosciente....


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Diclofenac 150 mg lento rilascio una al giorno, la sera dopo cena; meglio se la mattina prendi un gastroprotettore, comunque


non ho le compresse ma il gel, me lo sono fatto spalmare ieri sera, dopo  vedo di farmene rispalmare un altro po'


Nono ha detto:


> Come va col total crunch?????


va benissimo, oggi però non ci monto   


Nono ha detto:


> L'ultima seria in moto, ma io cado spesso, sono un po' incosciente....


ma io sono caduta da ferma, tipo sacco di patate, la mia schiena già sta messa male di suo, una caduta verticale in quel modo per me è la cosa peggiore


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ho le compresse ma il gel, me lo sono fatto spalmare ieri sera, dopo  vedo di farmene rispalmare un altro po'


il gel transdermico serve al massimo per una botta superficiale, ci vuole ben altro per i muscoli


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il gel transdermico serve al massimo per una botta superficiale, ci vuole ben altro per i muscoli


topino bello, la sera alle 21 mi arrangio anche con quello che ho


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> il gel transdermico serve al massimo per una botta superficiale, ci vuole ben altro per i muscoli


O che bello!!!
Ti piacciono i farmaci di brutto....
Grande!!!
Io vorrei lavorare in una farmacia...


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O che bello!!!
> Ti piacciono i farmaci di brutto....
> Grande!!!
> Io vorrei lavorare in una farmacia...


mia sorella faceva la soccorritrice in CRI, sta insistendo per farmi una pera di antiinfiammatorio da ieri sera
alla fine mi toccherà cedere, io l'ho preso anche un FANS stamattina ma ha lasciato il tempo che ha trovato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia sorella faceva la soccorritrice in CRI, sta insistendo per farmi una pera di antiinfiammatorio da ieri sera
> alla fine mi toccherà cedere, io l'ho preso anche un FANS stamattina ma ha lasciato il tempo che ha trovato


Fattela fare... altrimenti continui a soffrire per nulla...
Bravissima tua sorella!
Mia figlia ha fatto il corso e l ha passato per la cri..
Ma al momento essendo minorenne non può fare proprio la soccorritrice sulle ambulanze


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fattela fare... altrimenti continui a soffrire per nulla...
> Bravissima tua sorella!
> Mia figlia ha fatto il corso e l ha passato per la cri..
> Ma al momento essendo minorenne non può fare proprio la soccorritrice sulle ambulanze


lei ha smesso anni fa perchè i dirigenti si erano un tantino allargati... lei da volontaria doveva praticamente fare la dipendente, ma gratis 
anzi, pagare la tessera    ora segue un corso sul linguaggio dei segni pensa te...
stasera mi farò fare la pera  io che odio gli aghi


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

comunque santo aulin


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei ha smesso anni fa perchè i dirigenti si erano un tantino allargati... lei da volontaria doveva praticamente fare la dipendente, ma gratis
> anzi, pagare la tessera    ora segue un corso sul linguaggio dei segni pensa te...
> stasera mi farò fare la pera  io che odio gli aghi


fai bene, ancora meglio in vena.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> fai bene, ancora meglio in vena.


va bene anche intramuscolo, non esageriamo


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> comunque santo aulin


ne so qualcosa  io  con i colpi della strega


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ne so qualcosa  io  con i colpi della strega


dopo 4 incidenti stradali, ne so qualcosa (purtroppo), anche io  però sono contenta che nonostante la caduta scomposta e assolutamente da evitare per la mia schiena, non mi sono bloccata, muovo il collo e ho dolore alla schiena dove ho battuto e non alla vertebra che ho rotto
a parte la chiappa sulla quale sono caduta


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dopo 4 incidenti stradali, ne so qualcosa (purtroppo), anche io  però sono contenta che nonostante la caduta scomposta e assolutamente da evitare per la mia schiena, non mi sono bloccata, muovo il collo e ho dolore alla schiena dove ho battuto e non alla vertebra che ho rotto
> a parte la chiappa sulla quale sono caduta


dai ma 4 incidenti sono troppi   per tutti quindi  un consiglio  ora facendo ginnastica posturale mi sento più mobile e ben , pensare che  la piscina pensavo bastasse ma  , lo scivolamento non si ferma si contrasta e spero  non degeneri


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai ma 4 incidenti sono troppi   per tutti quindi  un consiglio  ora facendo ginnastica posturale mi sento più mobile e ben , pensare che  la piscina pensavo bastasse ma  , lo scivolamento non si ferma si contrasta e spero  non degeneri


ma io la faccio ginnastica, il nuoto me lo hanno sconsigliato per via della cervicale messa malissimo


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

4 incidenti, troppi pure per una donna


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io la faccio ginnastica, il nuoto me lo hanno sconsigliato per via della cervicale messa malissimo


 dovuto ai vari incidenti ; certo così leggendo non si ha la visione esatta della persone cioè tu che scrivi


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> 4 incidenti, troppi pure per una donna


fosse stata colpa mia almeno  2 volte mi hanno centrata degli uomini, 1una vecchia e 1 mi sono cappottata sul ghiaccio


ologramma ha detto:


> dovuto ai vari incidenti ; certo così leggendo non si ha la visione esatta della persone cioè tu che scrivi


certo, dopo 4 traumi, la mia schiena fa schifo


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fosse stata colpa mia almeno  2 volte mi hanno centrata degli uomini, 1una vecchia e 1 mi sono cappottata sul ghiaccio
> 
> certo, dopo 4 traumi, la mia schiena fa schifo


mannaggia che sfortuna hai avuto  , capisco i dolore  e ti abbraccio piano piano


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mannaggia che sfortuna hai avuto  , capisco i dolore  e ti abbraccio piano piano


sono la sfiga con le gambe   
ecco bravo non stringere che sono tutta un dolore, l'effetto dell'aulin sta finendo


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fosse stata colpa mia almeno  2 volte mi hanno centrata degli uomini, 1una vecchia e 1 mi sono cappottata sul ghiaccio
> 
> certo, dopo 4 traumi, la mia schiena fa schifo


Manco a Pechino hai tutte 'ste probabilità di essere preso


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono la sfiga con le gambe
> ecco bravo non stringere che sono tutta un dolore, l'effetto dell'aulin sta finendo


mannaggia qui si parla  anzi si scrive delle sofferenze che provoca il tradimento , ma i malanni della vita  no, li abbiamo lasciati sempre fuori , anche se quelli ci accompagnano silenziosi  e ci ricordano che  siamo umani


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Manco a Pechino hai tutte 'ste probabilità di essere preso


 Capito te 


ologramma ha detto:


> mannaggia qui si parla  anzi si scrive delle sofferenze che provoca il tradimento , ma i malanni della vita  no, li abbiamo lasciati sempre fuori , anche se quelli ci accompagnano silenziosi  e ci ricordano che  siamo umani


E questi sono solo gli incidenti stradali


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono la sfiga con le gambe
> ecco bravo non stringere che sono tutta un dolore, l'effetto dell'aulin sta finendo


Mi spiace


----------



## Foglia (11 Marzo 2022)

Spiace anche a me.  Ho la fortuna di essere abbastanza  "di gomma", ma so bene cosa significa essere in parte fuori uso (traumatologia non mi è sconosciuta) e dovermi lo stesso muovere, che so, con un alluce fracassato....


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace


Mia sorella mi ha fatto puntura di muscoril+voltaren 
Per ora mi brucia la chiappa


Foglia ha detto:


> Spiace anche a me.  Ho la fortuna di essere abbastanza  "di gomma", ma so bene cosa significa essere in parte fuori uso (traumatologia non mi è sconosciuta) e dovermi lo stesso muovere, che so, con un alluce fracassato....


Quando mi ruppi al piede a 16 anni,  andavo a scuola col gesso e l’avevo anche rotto tutto  dopo il primo incidente addirittura riandai al lavoro
Che fu il mio capo a mandarmi al pronto soccorso


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io la faccio ginnastica, il nuoto me lo hanno sconsigliato per via della cervicale messa malissimo


Ma dai... anch'io soffro di cervicale... tre incidenti... tutti colpi di frusta... e col nuoto, in estate al mare, sto una meraviglia. Strano che te lo abbiano sconsigliato.


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma dai... anch'io soffro di cervicale... tre incidenti... tutti colpi di frusta... e col nuoto, in estate al mare, sto una meraviglia. Strano che te lo abbiano sconsigliato.


Che ti devo dire… in tanti tra ortopedici fisioterapisti osteopati e personal trainer mi hanno detto “il nuoto no”


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire… in tanti tra ortopedici fisioterapisti osteopati e personal trainer mi hanno detto “il nuoto no”


Io ora comunque farò un po' di posturale e una cosa che se non sbaglio si chiama "correnti diadinamiche". Sono delle scariche, boh. Appena mi paga l'assicurazione penso di cominciare. Se invece vanno più per le lunghe, avvicinandosi la bella stagione, dovrò aspettare l'autunno.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2022)

Solo che quando si cade da grandi fa molto più male. E ci si mette pure di più a farsi passare le conseguenze.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io ora comunque farò un po' di posturale e una cosa che se non sbaglio si chiama "correnti diadinamiche". Sono delle scariche, boh. Appena mi paga l'assicurazione penso di cominciare. Se invece vanno più per le lunghe, avvicinandosi la bella stagione, dovrò aspettare l'autunno.


Io ho fatto quasi tutto  ho fatto le tens (che sarebbe l’elettrostimolazione), l’ipertermia, la magnetoterapia, le manipolazioni fisioterapiche ed osteopatiche… fanno sul lì per lì  la cosa che fa di più è la ginnastica 


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Solo che quando si cade da grandi fa molto più male. E ci si mette pure di più a farsi passare le conseguenze.


Eh lo so… per non calpestare mia figlia tre anni fa ho messo male un piede e mi si è storto un ginocchio infiammando all’istante il legamento  antinfiammatori a gogo… ma come mi fermo con la ginnastica mi fa di nuovo male


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho fatto quasi tutto  ho fatto le tens (che sarebbe l’elettrostimolazione), l’ipertermia, la magnetoterapia, le manipolazioni fisioterapiche ed osteopatiche… fanno sul lì per lì  la cosa che fa di più è la ginnastica
> 
> Eh lo so… per non calpestare mia figlia tre anni fa ho messo male un piede e mi si è storto un ginocchio infiammando all’istante il legamento  antinfiammatori a gogo… ma come mi fermo con la ginnastica mi fa di nuovo male


Un dirlamme…


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri sera, per non far cadere un gioco dal tavolo, sono caduta io, culata in terra e schienata contro un mobile. oggi sembro robocop


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un dirlamme…


??????


Lara3 ha detto:


>


ora va molto meglio, ho solo male all’altezza della lordosi lombare


----------



## Vera (15 Marzo 2022)

@omicron e che diamine! Mi fai venire voglia di abbracciarti.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> @omicron e che diamine! Mi fai venire voglia di abbracciarti.


----------



## ologramma (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ??????
> 
> ora va molto meglio, ho solo male all’altezza della lordosi lombare


so cosa si prova


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> so cosa si prova


Compagni di sfighe


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Compagni di sfighe


dalla mia ho l'età  nel caso tuo è più una sfortuna dovuta alle , chiamiamole disgrazie


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dalla mia ho l'età  nel caso tuo è più una sfortuna dovuta alle , chiamiamole disgrazie


eh lo so  ormai me le tengo


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh lo so  ormai me le tengo


pensa io   , che credi faccia , mia moglie mi dice che rompo con sti lamenti o sbuffi


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> pensa io   , che credi faccia , mia moglie mi dice che rompo con sti lamenti o sbuffi


no ma io non mi lamento, soffro in silenzio


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2022)

e non mi riesce devo farlo sapere , difatti una mia parente mi disse una volta che mi lamentavo , che suo marito che non si lamentava mai  dopo un po gli mmisero la protesi all'anca ed io con sto ginocchio  che mi lamentavo niente .
Sai ancora me lo dice  e sono passati dieci anni


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

il ginocchio fa più male dell'anca... anche quando mettono le protesi so che il decorso post operatorio del ginocchio è molto più lungo e doloroso di quello dell'anca


----------



## ologramma (16 Marzo 2022)

verità dettami  dall'ortopedico , l'anca ora si fa facilmente  e non da gravi  dolori , pensa con me in piscina vengono tre  persone una con due protesi e due con una , tutti gran nuotatori.
Nei  ginocchi non sempre va bene  , ne conosco di casi con problemi


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

io conosco una signora che io chiamo la donna bionica, ha fatto entrambe le anche, entrambe le ginocchia e ha anche una protesi a una spalla
la prima cosa ti dice è "anche balorde ma tenetevi le vostre che le protesi sono peggio" e poi ti dice che con le anche nessun problema, le ginocchia l'hanno sempre fatta cantare


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2022)

le protesi alle ginocchia abbisognano di fisioterapia costante.   se non la si fa, la si paga


----------

